# Pokémon Music Remixes



## Murkrow (Apr 20, 2014)

*Pokémon Music Remixes*

Are there any remixes of Pokémon music that you like? Any specific remixers you're a fan of?


Glitch City is probably one of the most well known youtubers when it comes to Pokémon music. Unfortunately I've listened to her remixes so much that I suffer from I've-listened-to-them-so-much-that-they're-boring-now. Although they're still quite good to use for rhythm games like Beat Hazard or Audiosurf.

My personal favourite is Kamikadze333666. They capture the feel of the games really well and are just generally really fun to listen to. I get excited every time I see a new remix in my subscriptions of some music that I already really liked.

I couldn't really make this thread without mentioning PokéRemixStudio. Before other channels got as popular I think this was THE channel for Pokémon remixes. I also think they have an account on tcod. (Hi!)

Sonicwave1000's ones are quite good. They're also longer than most as well.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Pokémon Music Remixes*

I've never really been a fan of pokémon remixes -- I always seem to prefer the originals better. Even in terms of the GBA games, which _really_ need a sound update (hint hint, Game Freak) I prefer the original versions of my favorite themes (Elite 4, Frontier Brain, Mt. Pyre, etc.) to every remix I've heard of them, and every other generation is no different. I do generally prefer the official remixes, like all the music from HGSS, but I've never liked fan remixes much at all.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Pokémon Music Remixes*

This remix of Ho-oh's battle theme is the absolute coolest thing


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Pokémon Music Remixes*

I love remixes! I've been meaning to get into those on youtube but I foudn the majority of my pokemon stuff on OCRemix. They had these two projects they released as free albums - This one is a ton of general game music, and this one is an album with a song for each eeveeloution. 

Plus there's this one artist, TheGuitahHeroe, who does a ton of great work with PMD stuff.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Pokémon Music Remixes*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-M3nwAVSKg

Here is a great metal cover of Xerneas/Yveltal/Zygarde's theme.


----------

